# My new cage x]



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

You can see both rats there, look very closely...








Labeled for your convienience :]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OoOoO that has lotsa cool stuff for your babies to play with! Very nice! Love the black!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I love all your toys!!! I hate to be a pain because i love your cage so much. Do you have anything to possibly cover the wire floors with? It can cause bumble foot in ratties and isn't fun when the vet bill comes in. I don't have any personal experi. with bumble but i've seen and hurd enough about it. OOOoooOOOO!!! i want to steal your cage!! i love it hehe


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Ah... okay x]


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw you got a martins! I love their cages . You should hang up some hammocks for your girls, I bet they'd love it .


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

Nazarath is right about covering the floor. are your rats litter-trained, cuz if they are, u should put down some fleece. it's soft, warm in the winter, and some of the prints that you can get are really colorful and i think they add alittle class. not that your your cage isn't SO COMPLETELY AWSOME!!!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, bumblefoot is, most of the time, caused by genetics. Along with that, bumblefoot is from walking in/standing in urine. Wire-floored cages, especially those that are powder coated, are completely fine


----------

